# NY Audio problems (and pixelization)



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

This thread is to track audio problems from WNYW Fox 5 out of NY when using the HR20 DVR.

I have have emailed Al Shjarback VP Engineering and Operations WNYW / WWOR TV. He and D* do not see any problem with the audio on this channel. I know others have had problems with Audio on this channel. If you would post here I will direct Al to check this thread for a list of who is having the audio issues.

Here is the email of Al Shjarback if you need to contact him about these problems.

[email protected]


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im getting woodpecking sounds mostly MPEG 4 FOX NY AI and House last night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have only had brief audio dropouts, for a second at most, and only infrequently on WNYW. (I have more issues with WABC, to be honest.)

Has anyone experiencing more annoying/frustrating audio problems called DirecTV and asked for them to refer the problem to their engineers? I'll keep an ear out, and if I find more troublesome problems, I'll do that, but I think everyone else should be doing this also ...


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Had audio problems the other night when watching Prison Break. Also had a few small audio problems during 24.

Today I had audio problems when watching Peoples Court.

The audio problems are a buzz sound or like a studder when it happens when someone is talking. 

These problems have been happening for weeks now.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes D* knows about the problem. Here is a copy of the email I got from WNYW.

Dear Mr. Nemeth we closely monitored the WNYW HD feed last night on the MPEG-4 service and did not detect and audio issues. Were you viewing the WNWY HD program last night and did you notice any issues? We also have been in contact with DirecTV and they too monitored but did not notice a problem.



Al Shjarback

VP Engineering and Operations WNYW / WWOR TV


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK - next question for everyone having the audio problems: What's your audio out connection from the HR20 - HDMI, optical, or other? Maybe there's a commonality here ...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Optical


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, I too get the buzz saw while watching Fox 5. It has gotten better in the last two updates but is still there. In this last update I have also experienced this briefly on NBC 4 as well. {I am using the national release..not bleed edge }



bret4 said:


> This thread is to track audio problems from WNYW Fox 5 out of NY when using the HR20 DVR.
> 
> I have have emailed Al Shjarback VP Engineering and Operations WNYW / WWOR TV. He and D* do not see any problem with the audio on this channel. I know others have had problems with Audio on this channel. If you would post here I will direct Al to check this thread for a list of who is having the audio issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am just using the rca out.



dlw283 said:


> Yes, I too get the buzz saw while watching Fox 5. It has gotten better in the last two updates but is still there. In this last update I have also experienced this briefly on NBC 4 as well. {I am using the national release..not bleed edge }


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have read most threads about these audio problems. It seems to me that from what I have read that these kinds of problems are not due to HDMI or the HR20. It seems that they could be coming from the signal received. This is why you do not see it on all HD channels. Only a few.

One thing that may or may not have anything to do with it is location. Maybe it has nothing to do with it but I wonder if being on the edge of a spot beam for a local channel could make the problem more pronounced for some of us. Understand I say this not knowing just where I am in the spot beam for FOX 5. Only wondering.


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

I get audio dropouts with all of the local HD's, but it definitely seems to happen on Channel 5 more. I also get them on my H20 though. I thought it was an issue with the spot beams and not our HR20's?


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

I have two HR20s.....one HDMI, one Component.....I have the same problem of audio stuttering on both and most often on Fox 5 in the NY DMA on MPEG4.


----------



## meadoel (Feb 9, 2007)

WTIC in CT was far better this week than last week. It went from 6 stutters a minute to one every minute or so. Much better. Not fixed by any stretch of the imagination but much better.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just played back Prison Break from Monday night. It's almost impossible to follow the dialogue with all the stuttering. 24, which I also recorded, had very few audio problems.

EDIT: I jsut played the recording of House from Tuesday night. It was fine for teh first 15 minutes, then the stuttering began. Although it wasn't as bad as Prison Break, it was still frequent and very annoying.


----------



## bigford632 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm in the NY area and Prison Break in HD was nearly unwatchable Monday. There was an audio studder every 8 to 10 seconds. I decided not to gamble on Idol and recorded it in SD. So why am I paying for HD again?

This audio problem needs to be fixed.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in the NY area. Watching Fox Mpeg4 has become quite an issue. Prison Break on Monday was absolutely terrible. That "rrrrrrr" sound about once every 30 seconds for most of the show. The last 15 minutes it was reduced to once every 5 minutes. And 24 was also about the same, about once every 5 minutes.

Started to watch American Idol on the MPEG4 NY station but after about 5 minutes I had to switch to the MPEG2 feed, as there's no need to suffer through it, especially during a show about singing(well, except when Sanjaya came on, I switched to the MPEG4 feed, thought he might improve).

This happens during live tv as well as recorded content.

I am using HDMI connection.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have noticed a lot of audio issues on NY Fox 5 lately. It has made watching some shows nearly impossible.


----------



## drogot (Aug 29, 2006)

Stutterrrrrrrrrrrring on wyny mpeg4 NOT on ota. Rca output direct to toshiba hd crt. Some days more than others.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Me too. Fox 5 in NY is getting downright unwatchable. Also ABC also has the same problem, stuttering sometime twice or three times a minute lasting a couple seconds each. Also sudden massive pixellation of the video stream. CBS and NBC seem fine though, strange.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

bret4 said:


> This thread is to track audio problems from WNYW Fox 5 out of NY when using the HR20 DVR.
> 
> I have have emailed Al Shjarback VP Engineering and Operations WNYW / WWOR TV. He and D* do not see any problem with the audio on this channel. I know others have had problems with Audio on this channel. If you would post here I will direct Al to check this thread for a list of who is having the audio issues.
> 
> ...


See if you can call him and hold the phone up to the TV. See if he can deny it then!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Yes D* knows about the problem. Here is a copy of the email I got from WNYW.
> 
> Dear Mr. Nemeth we closely monitored the WNYW HD feed last night on the MPEG-4 service and did not detect and audio issues. Were you viewing the WNWY HD program last night and did you notice any issues? We also have been in contact with DirecTV and they too monitored but did not notice a problem.
> 
> ...


Al Shjarback doesn't even reply to my emails anymore. He replied to my first one, but when I offered addiitonal information, no repsonse. Doesn't give me much faith that he or Fox will do anything about the problem. You reading this Al?


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

I also have experienced the stuttering on Fox in NYC. I only watch Idol and 24 on Fox and it happens during both shows. Also, WABC is HORRIBLE! The picture cuts out and gets all green and pixelated about 4-6 times per hour during Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Ugly Betty - you name it. I use an optical cable to connect audio to my Sony receiver.

How can I switch to MPEG2? Do I need a 5LNB dish? I have a 3LNB.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

antnyp73 said:


> I also have experienced the stuttering on Fox in NYC. I only watch Idol and 24 on Fox and it happens during both shows. Also, WABC is HORRIBLE! The picture cuts out and gets all green and pixelated about 4-6 times per hour during Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Ugly Betty - you name it. I use an optical cable to connect audio to my Sony receiver.
> 
> How can I switch to MPEG2? Do I need a 5LNB dish? I have a 3LNB.


If you have a 3 LNB dish, then you are already watching it on MPEG 2. You need a 5 LNB dish to receive MPEG-4 broadcasts.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

As I started here, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84382 , this is the MPEG 4 HD channel. The MPEG 2 is fine, the OTA is fine. This is a DTV issue not a Fox issue. 
I recorded American Idol on the 80 something MPEG 2 HD channel and no audio problems, I recorded Til Death on the MPEG 4 HD channel and there were audio problems.

To my dismay, WABC channel 7 exhibited the same behavior, albiet no where near to the extent Prision Break experienced on Monday, during Jeopardy last night. Channel 7 does come in at the proper 720p resolution.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

NYSmoker said:


> As I started here, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84382 , this is the MPEG 4 HD channel. The MPEG 2 is fine, the OTA is fine. This is a DTV issue not a Fox issue.
> I recorded American Idol on the 80 something MPEG 2 HD channel and no audio problems, I recorded Til Death on the MPEG 4 HD channel and there were audio problems.
> 
> To my dismay, WABC channel 7 exhibited the same behavior, albiet no where near to the extent Prision Break experienced on Monday, during Jeopardy last night. Channel 7 does come in at the proper 720p resolution.


Complaining to Fox will get Fox to work with D* to solve the issue. There could be some issue with the way Fox sends D* the feed that makes the audio behave poorly when converted to MPEG-4. Fox cares much more about the quality of their broadcast than D* does.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

The MPEG 4 Fox channel has been stuttering or Woody Woodpeckering pretty bad for about two weeks now. It doesn't happen on Fox's MPEG2 channel or any of the other MPEG4's on my box. Hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Tuesdays AI was perfect had no problems (recorder MPEG2), didn't watch last nights, was out and watched it.

But there are still problems with all NY LOCAL HD channels (both MPEG2 and MPEG4), that I'm experiencing, both audio and pixelation issues.

Frank


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

I haven't watched in a few nights but I'm having some really bad buzzsaw audio problem son my NY Fox 5 Mpeg4 channel. It's often absolutely unwatchable. I never experienced any of these problems until I got 145. Since then it's been really bad on both new and old recordings. I really think 145 did something to the Hr20s to make it worse.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Al has emailed me a few times now and seems to care about the problem. So far he can't see the problem on his end from what I understand. Could be on D*'s end. Anyway you look at it he is working with D* to see what can be done to fix the problem. He also is looking at this thread to get ideas as to what the problem may be. He told me it has given him some idea's. All we can do is keep posting anything new here in the hope that D* and Fox see something that helps them.

I hope Fox knows that these problems are so bad at times that it almost isn't worth watching their channel. This alone should push them to fix it or lose people watching their HD channel. Advertisers would take note if their advertisments can't be seen due to poor audio. That alone should be enough motivation to fix this problem.

On another note, Anyone have the email of a good person at D* to email about this problem? Maybe a Tech guy?


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree, Bret, that sometimes it isn't even worth watching the MPEG4 feed,a s it's more annyoing than enjoyable. Once the MPEG2 gets shut off, I might have to stop watching Fox altogether.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

missparker10 said:


> I agree, Bret, that sometimes it isn't even worth watching the MPEG4 feed,a s it's more annyoing than enjoyable. Once the MPEG2 gets shut off, I might have to stop watching Fox altogether.


I'm guessing that they will figure it out and fix it. But if by some chance they don't I will not be giving any of their new shows a look. When we get the promised 100+ HD channels to watch they will have a lot more competition in HD content.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I'm guessing that they will figure it out and fix it.


Yes, if they ever admit it's happening.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Al has emailed me a few times now and seems to care about the problem. So far he can't see the problem on his end from what I understand. Could be on D*'s end. Anyway you look at it he is working with D* to see what can be done to fix the problem. He also is looking at this thread to get ideas as to what the problem may be. He told me it has given him some idea's. All we can do is keep posting anything new here in the hope that D* and Fox see something that helps them.
> 
> I hope Fox knows that these problems are so bad at times that it almost isn't worth watching their channel. This alone should push them to fix it or lose people watching their HD channel. Advertisers would take note if their advertisments can't be seen due to poor audio. That alone should be enough motivation to fix this problem.
> 
> On another note, Anyone have the email of a good person at D* to email about this problem? Maybe a Tech guy?


In communicating with Mark Bulla the station engineer at our local(Baltimore) WBFF 45 Fox affiliate he said that he never did see a problem on his end but spoke to the DTV guys in Colorado and they would hear it there. He was told that they replaced some equipment and updated some software. That seems to have cured our issue. Tell your guy to tell DTV to do whatever it was they did for the Baltimore affiliate. This is a fixable problem as we're seeing here. From what Mark said I don't believe the problem can be dealt with at the affiliate but the engineer can keep pushing these guys. Apparently it's the equipment they use to pick up the affiliate's feed. It is interesting that this seems to mostly be an issue with Fox affiliates.
John


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> In communicating with Mark Bulla the station engineer at our local(Baltimore) WBFF 45 Fox affiliate he said that he never did see a problem on his end but spoke to the DTV guys in Colorado and they would hear it there. He was told that they replaced some equipment and updated some software. That seems to have cured our issue. Tell your guy to tell DTV to do whatever it was they did for the Baltimore affiliate. This is a fixable problem as we're seeing here. From what Mark said I don't believe the problem can be dealt with at the affiliate but the engineer can keep pushing these guys. Apparently it's the equipment they use to pick up the affiliate's feed. It is interesting that this seems to mostly be an issue with Fox affiliates.
> John


Some (many?) Fox affiliates use a unique "splicer" to merge the network feed with the local output (commercials etc) without having to decode the network feed first. There was a suggestion that something in the DirecTV encoder is not compatible with the output from the splicer. One other comment was that it only happens to Fox stations that are feeding DirecTV thru fiber rather than those where DirecTV receives the OTA signal and reencodes it, but I've not seen any confirmation of that.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

I am using Optical out and also have experienced the audio issues with Fox NY. Problems have been heard with House, 24 and others. 
Rich


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> In communicating with Mark Bulla the station engineer at our local(Baltimore) WBFF 45 Fox affiliate he said that he never did see a problem on his end but spoke to the DTV guys in Colorado and they would hear it there. He was told that they replaced some equipment and updated some software. That seems to have cured our issue. Tell your guy to tell DTV to do whatever it was they did for the Baltimore affiliate. This is a fixable problem as we're seeing here. From what Mark said I don't believe the problem can be dealt with at the affiliate but the engineer can keep pushing these guys. Apparently it's the equipment they use to pick up the affiliate's feed. It is interesting that this seems to mostly be an issue with Fox affiliates.
> John


I just sent an email to Al about what you have told me here. Thanks for the info John!


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

missparker10 said:


> Yes, if they ever admit it's happening.


Your right but as John has noted and Al from Fox has said. They can't hear the problem on their end. Let's keep letting them know there is a problem until they fix it. Sounds more and more like D*'s problem.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

I was watching on my mother's Hr20 last night and I heard the buzzsaw a lot on both Fox and ABC during Lost. And I mean a lot. It was almost unwatchable. So that's now 2 Hr20s in different houses in the NYC area that have had this problem on multiple channels and these problems have only started occuring since software version 13e. Clearly it's a Directv issue with Mpeg4. It's really bad.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I got another email from Al at Fox. Most of my watching has been Monday and Tuesday. He had D* make the changes that they did in Baltimore on 4/4/07 Wednesday. Lets hope this makes things better.

This said, if anyone that is having audio problems with Fox 5 WNYW MPEG4 as of now let us know here. *Please do not include recorded programs before Wednesday. Only shows after Wednesday 4/4/07 should be reported.*


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I got another email from Al at Fox. Most of my watching has been Monday and Tuesday. He had D* make the changes that they did in Baltimore on 4/4/07 Wednesday. Lets hope this makes things better.
> 
> This said, if anyone that is having audio problems with Fox 5 WNYW MPEG4 as of now let us know here. *Please do not include recorded programs before Wednesday. Only shows after Wednesday 4/4/07 should be reported.*


I will definitely keep an eye on this as soon as I can. I don't have anything to watch on Fox until Monday.

Thanks so much Bret for doing the work on this. It's really great of you to try and help us all out with this problem.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

drew2k said:


> OK - next question for everyone having the audio problems: What's your audio out connection from the HR20 - HDMI, optical, or other? Maybe there's a commonality here ...


HDMI

However, my audio problems (stuttering sometimes severe) are almost exclusive to FOX(CT, 06360, FOX61-MPEG4)

Mike


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

missparker10 said:


> I will definitely keep an eye on this as soon as I can. I don't have anything to watch on Fox until Monday.
> 
> Thanks so much Bret for doing the work on this. It's really great of you to try and help us all out with this problem.


I hope its fixed. Likd you I will not know until next week on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> HDMI
> 
> However, my audio problems (stuttering sometimes severe) are almost exclusive to FOX(CT, 06360, FOX61-MPEG4)
> 
> Mike


From what I have seen here it doesn't seem to matter a great deal what cable you use on your HR20. One person on another thread posted that he found the problem even on SD on his Tivo. He recorded the same shows in all different modes on his Tivo and his HR20 and was able to hear the problem to a lesser extent on his Tivo too.

What may have to be done with Fox61 is ask them to do the same fixes as they did to Fox 5 and the Fox station out of Baltimore. I do not get Fox61 yet so I can't say anything about their audio problems. When they get their new antenna up on their tower this spring I should be able to get it OTA.

Bret


----------



## antneye (Sep 29, 2006)

The stuttering exists on more than just Fox. I had it on ABC also during lost last week. I use optical for my audio.

Is Early aware of this? The title of this thread may make him think its a FOX issue.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

antneye said:


> The stuttering exists on more than just Fox. I had it on ABC also during lost last week. I use optical for my audio.
> 
> Is Early aware of this? The title of this thread may make him think its a FOX issue.


I made this thread to try and fix the problems on Fox 5. That is why it sounds like it is about Fox and not any other channel. Seems like it would be good to go after each channel that gives us a problem. One at a time. The reason is that these problems seem to be more related to something that D* has to fix on each channnel. (some kind of software and or hardware problem)

We can go after ABC after we see if the problems are fixed with fox. If you would like to start by emailing the station and doing as I have then be my guest. In fact it would be better if someone else that watched ABC more took care of that one. I will help you as much as I can. I too have seen problems with ABC. Today I was watching, with my wife, Desperate housewives. Seen a bit of Pixelation but no audio drops. I do not watch that many shows on ABC but by all means get something going if you like.

Tonight and tomorrow will be the big test for Fox. I watch 24 and tomorrow House. If they show no problems it should show that they fixed it.

I'm sure Earl is aware of this thread.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I watched the last half hour of House and all of 24 last night, and I had no audio problems whatsoever! Thank you to all who worked on getting the corrections made! Anyone know how we can get the pixelation and audio problems on WABC 7 MPEG4 fixed?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I recorded 24 and didn't get a chance to watch it last night. I will watch it today and see how it was here in Connecticut. Tonight is the new version of House last night was an older one. I be watching the new one tonight and see what happens then. 

Your right on ABC. My wife was watching Dancing with the stars last night and it came in with lots of Pixelation and some audio problems. Have to find out who to contact at ABC 7 and try to get it fixed.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I recorded 24 and didn't get a chance to watch it last night. I will watch it today and see how it was here in Connecticut. Tonight is the new version of House last night was an older one. I be watching the new one tonight and see what happens then.
> 
> Your right on ABC. My wife was watching Dancing with the stars last night and it came in with lots of Pixelation and some audio problems. Have to find out who to contact at ABC 7 and try to get it fixed.


WABC out of NY?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> WABC out of NY?


Yep, Channel 7 WABC NY.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Yep, Channel 7 WABC NY.


I am working on that now.

See, I get you the contact info (like Al Shjarback from Fox 5) and you harrass them until they fixt it. We make a good team.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

Dancing with the Stars last night out of WHTM (ABC Harrisburg, PA) had some buzzsawing problems.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

How about NBC, both MPEG 4 and MPEG 2, still have major pixelaton (this morning Today Show) and audio issues.

Anyone have a point of contact for this station, I would be glad to take care of this one, or better yet my wife (she hates these issues), LOL.

Frank


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I am working on that now.
> 
> See, I get you the contact info (like Al Shjarback from Fox 5) and you harrass them until they fixt it. We make a good team.


That would be great if you find the contact info! Hope the problem is an easy fix.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

coota said:


> Dancing with the Stars last night out of WHTM (ABC Harrisburg, PA) had some buzzsawing problems.


For that you would have to find someone to talk to that is the station engineer at WHTM. You could call the station or try to email them to get the contact info.

You have to keep updating them everytime you see a problem or they may not know.

On Fox 5 the station couldn't see these problems but still got them fixed by talking to D*. They need our input to know what is going on.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

djfrankie said:


> How about NBC, both MPEG 4 and MPEG 2, still have major pixelaton (this morning Today Show) and audio issues.
> 
> Anyone have a point of contact for this station, I would be glad to take care of this one, or better yet my wife (she hates these issues), LOL.
> 
> Frank


Go to this page if you are talking about WNBC out of NY. Try emailing some of the links there and see if you get any response.

http://www.wnbc.com/contactus/index.html


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

bret4 said:


> Go to this page if you are talking about WNBC out of NY. Try emailing some of thttp://www.wnbc.com/contactus/index.htmlhe links there and see if you get any response.


Yes, WNBC of NY. Will send them a nice little note.

Frank


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

djfrankie said:


> Yes, WNBC of NY. Will send them a nice little note.
> 
> Frank


I am on the phone with them now....I will post an update as soon as I get off.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

OKay, I just got off the phone with Bill Kirkpatrick of WABC out of NY. He was not aware of any problems, but will contact D* to see if he can pinpoint he problem. If you want to email him, his email address is [email protected]. I am sending him an email with a link to this thread so he can read what we have said about the problem. He *seemed* like he wanted to solve the problem, and *seemed* to have an idea of where to start. Hopefully we can have the same success that we did with Fox 5.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just sent Kirkpatrick a note. Thanks for finding a contact.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> OKay, I just got off the phone with Bill Kirkpatrick of WABC out of NY. He was not aware of any problems, but will contact D* to see if he can pinpoint he problem. If you want to email him, his email address is [email protected]. I am sending him an email with a link to this thread so he can read what we have said about the problem. He *seemed* like he wanted to solve the problem, and *seemed* to have an idea of where to start. Hopefully we can have the same success that we did with Fox 5.


Thanks for the email address. Great work! I also sent him an email about the problems. Sounds like the same thing as Fox 5. They didn't know about the problem. I'm sure having a good signal is really important to them. Can't sell advertising if no one wants to watch a due to a poor picture.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

Watched all of 24 last night. Not one problem.  This is definitely promising. Someone has been doing their work.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

I just sent an email to WNBC, mentioning the issues and also sent them a link to this thread. Hopefully, the correct person will receive the email.

Will keep everyone posted.

Frank


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

djfrankie said:


> I just sent an email to WNBC, mentioning the issues and also sent them a link to this thread. Hopefully, the correct person will receive the email.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Frank


Okay, so that's Fox, ABC, and NBC. Anyone having any issues with CBS?


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Email (to WNBC), just got kicked back with a Delivery Failure.
Anybody else, who knows of a better contact?


I really never see any issues with CBS, watching GOLF. The only other shows I watch on CBS is Amazing Race and Two and Half Men, which I have never noticed any issues.

Frank


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

djfrankie said:


> Email (to WNBC), just got kicked back with a Delivery Failure.
> Anybody else, who knows of a better contact?
> 
> I really never see any issues with CBS, watching GOLF. The only other shows I watch on CBS is Amazing Race and Two and Half Men, which I have never noticed any issues.
> ...


Well I just called, and their mailbox is full. Maybe this one will be harder than Fox and ABC.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I also just watch 24 with none of the audio problems I had in the past.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I also just watch 24 with none of the audio problems I had in the past.


Well, last night I watched House from last week and the week before, and the audio was horrible. I haven't watched anything on Fox that aired since. I *really* hope the problems are fixed....at least with Fox.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I had a few audio dropouts on CSI:Miami last night watching live. Of course they went away by delaying six seconds, so I think that's caused by the HR20, and not the station feed for WCBS.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Well, last night I watched House from last week and the week before, and the audio was horrible. I haven't watched anything on Fox that aired since. I *really* hope the problems are fixed....at least with Fox.


Tonight you can watch the new house on Fox and see if is any better.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> I had a few audio dropouts on CSI:Miami last night watching live. Of course they went away by delaying six seconds, so I think that's caused by the HR20, and not the station feed for WCBS.


I get the same problem. It's the HR20 on that one. Can't catch up to the end of a show. Got to stay a little away from the end.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess we spoke too soon. Having a lot of audio problems with American Idol tonight. Fox 5 WNYW. First half of the show was fine. Second half I'm getting a lot of buzz sounds. About as bad as it was before. It's like someone turns off the fix they just had done. Could it be that someone at the station changes something just for the heck of it?


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I guess we spoke too soon. Having a lot of audio problems with American Idol tonight. Fox 5 WNYW. First half of the show was fine. Second half I'm getting a lot of buzz sounds. About as bad as it was before. It's like someone turns off the fix they just had done. Could it be that someone at the station changes something just for the heck of it?


Exactly what I experienced. First half I was thinking, yes, they finally fixed it. And then it started again.  I don't watch the show after it on Fox so I don't know if they just like sabotaging American Idol.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

missparker10 said:


> Exactly what I experienced. First half I was thinking, yes, they finally fixed it. And then it started again.  I don't watch the show after it on Fox so I don't know if they just like sabotaging American Idol.


Same situation here....the worst in quite a while....


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

House, the show after American Idol had some audio problems too. I emailed the station again to let them know what's happening. Time will tell. 

Sure is like someone is sabotaging primetime.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I watched about 5 minutes of the local news at 10. Same problems still.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, House has the stuttering tonight.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

House on Fox NY had so many audio problems last night I lost count. They were all short buzzes and occurred at regularly intervals. The show was still watchable, but annoying.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Watched Idol last night (from my list) and had only 2 little audio issues (buzzsaw affect or better yet a dj remix effect, LOL). After Lekisha sang and Ryan was talking to her, with the judges. That was the only issue this week, with IDOL.

Frank


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

djfrankie said:


> Watched Idol last night (from my list) and had only 2 little audio issues (buzzsaw affect or better yet a dj remix effect, LOL). After Lekisha sang and Ryan was talking to her, with the judges. That was the only issue this week, with IDOL.


There were several annoying buzzsawing sounds through Jordin's, Blakes and Sanjaya's Idol performances last night on MPEG-4 WNYW-NY HD. Daughter watched it on Cablevision HD and sound was fine. /steve


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry, forgot to mention, I watch the MPEG 2 Version


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I emailed Al Shjarback at Fox, and he passed the info along to D* and they have made some adjustments. Continue to post if there are further issuesd and I will pass them along to Al. Hopefully they can get this all sorted out.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I watched AI recording just now lots of buzz sawing


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

There trying to adjust it so keep posting here so we know what is happening.

I also had a lot of audio buzz sounds during American idol last night. 4/11/07


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Same here for Idol on channel 5, WNYW-NY. The buzzing sounds were so frequent the show was virtually unwatchable, IMO. /steve


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

alot of buzzsaw audio issues on Last nights NY5 Fox Newsbroadcast (MPEG4), didn't have a chance to watch AI, was out and watched it (comcast SD:nono2.

Frank


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I emailed Al Shjarback at Fox, and he passed the info along to D* and they have made some adjustments. Continue to post if there are further issuesd and I will pass them along to Al. Hopefully they can get this all sorted out.


FYI. You might let Mr. Shjarback know that whatever adjustments D* made last night made the problem worse. Thanks so much for helping us out with this. /steve


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Last night I recorded AI using the HD MPEG4 version from DirecTV, the MPEG2 version from OTA FOX 5, and the SD version from DirecTV on one of my TiVos.

The SD and OTA HD versions both had similar audio issues - a sort of glitching or intermittent drop out, noticable if you listened carefully and obvious during music or singing (somewhat more noticeable in the HD feed than SD). On the MPEG4 version, each glitch was manifested as the familiar buzzsaw effect.

So, IMO, the problem is in the FOX network feed, not the individual station's feed. ALL THREE recordings had audio problems. All that is happening is that the problems in the audio manifest themseleves differently depending on the compression and encoding used for broadcast.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I apologize in advance, I didn't read the entire thread.

Clearly there is a problem with FOX MPEG 4 NY local. I have experienced the same buzz saw on the same programming as everyone else here. The worst was Prison Break on 4/2/06. I had to resort to turning on CC so I could read the dialog.

That said, is the problem with FOX or D* and has anyone made contact with either or both to find out what can be done about this.

Thanks, 
Vinny


----------



## thenerks (Apr 12, 2007)

I was also having issues with the audio on channel 5 HD. I recorded American Idol for my wife last night on both 5 and channel 88 (FOXE). There was bad audio problems on the channel 5 version but none on channel 88. 

Had similiar issues with 7 wabc changed all my recordings to 86 ABCE which seems to be cleaner all around. 

I Going to use the 80 channel range for all future network programs and will post if I see any issues. 

Hope this helps.
Nerk


----------



## rfoley2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Idol on channel 5, WNYW-NY was terrible last night. The sound was chirping throughout the whole episode. I called Directv, and they told me they aren't aware of any issues, and I should just reset my receiver. It didn't help.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

Experienced the same problems on Ch. 5 last night during American Idol as everyone else. Very bad.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Al from WNYW Fox 5 tells me they are working on this continuously with D*. Hope we see results soon! Funny thing is they seemed to have it fixed when 24 was on this week. Not one problem on that show. Odd how they can't keep it working right once they seem to have it.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Al from WNYW Fox 5 tells me they are working on this continuously with D*. Hope we see results soon! Funny thing is they seemed to have it fixed when 24 was on this week. Not one problem on that show. Odd how they can't keep it working right once they seem to have it.


Good Point!, it was flawless for 24 on Monday! I tried watching 'Til Death that I recorded yesterday off of Fox NY and it was almost unwatchable.

Hope they figure this out soon.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> Good Point!, it was flawless for 24 on Monday! I tried watching 'Til Death that I recorded yesterday off of Fox NY and it was almost unwatchable.
> 
> Hope they figure this out soon.


Recorded Til Death too. Watched it today. Audio was pretty bad here too.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Al from WNYW Fox 5 tells me they are working on this continuously with D*. Hope we see results soon! Funny thing is they seemed to have it fixed when 24 was on this week. Not one problem on that show. Odd how they can't keep it working right once they seem to have it.


Why do Fox (and occasionally ABC) have problems, while CBS and NBC don't seem to have any? Curiously, according to this thread, the FOX transmitter is the most powerful broadcasting from the Empire State Building, from where I believe the D* East coast feed originates.

I know it shouldn't make any difference, but CBS/NBC are 1080i and FOX/ABC are 720p. Other than that, what do the CBS/NBC engineers know that the others don't?

/steve


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Al from WNYW Fox 5 tells me they are working on this continuously with D*. Hope we see results soon! Funny thing is they seemed to have it fixed when 24 was on this week. Not one problem on that show. Odd how they can't keep it working right once they seem to have it.


Just to let you know this is probably not a D* problem. I have Comcast cable (not ready to pull trigger on HR20 yet), and the American Idol HD broadcast had chirps and stuttering throughout the show.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

RobS said:


> Just to let you know this is probably not a D* problem. I have Comcast cable (not ready to pull trigger on HR20 yet), and the American Idol HD broadcast had chirps and stuttering throughout the show.


Now that's really interesting! I'll have to pass that on to WNYW.


----------



## CMARCUS5 (Apr 14, 2007)

bret4 said:


> I have read most threads about these audio problems. It seems to me that from what I have read that these kinds of problems are not due to HDMI or the HR20. It seems that they could be coming from the signal received. This is why you do not see it on all HD channels. Only a few.
> 
> One thing that may or may not have anything to do with it is location. Maybe it has nothing to do with it but I wonder if being on the edge of a spot beam for a local channel could make the problem more pronounced for some of us. Understand I say this not knowing just where I am in the spot beam for FOX 5. Only wondering.


HI, I JUST INSTALLED THE HR20 DVR IN MY VACTION HOME IN ARIZONA LAST WEEK, AND TODAY I HAD ONE INSTALLED IN MY PRIMARY RESIDENCE IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND I AM EXPERIENCING THE "BUZZ SAW" AT BOTH LOCATIONS ON THE HD LOCALS. AND THE RETARDS AT DTV ACT LIKE THEY'VE NEVER HEARD OF THIS PROBLEM. I HAVE BEEN READING THESE FORUMS ALL NIGHT LONG AND IF THE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS PROBLEM THEN THEY HAVE THEIR HEADS IN THE SAND ON THIS ONE. I DREAD THE 45MIN. PHONE CALL TO CUSTOMER SERVICE FOR MY FLORIDA UNIT, TO BE TOLD THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS PROBLEM. UGGGG!!! THIS PROBLEM IS EVERYWHERE WITH THIS NEW HR20-100 AND HR20-700's. SO THE LOCATION DOESN'T SEEM TO BE THE ISSUE. I JUST HOPE THEY FIGURE THIS OUT SOON CAUSE IT'S SOOO ANNOYING.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

CMARCUS5 said:


> HI, I JUST INSTALLED THE HR20 DVR IN MY VACTION HOME IN ARIZONA LAST WEEK, AND TODAY I HAD ONE INSTALLED IN MY PRIMARY RESIDENCE IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND I AM EXPERIENCING THE "BUZZ SAW" AT BOTH LOCATIONS ON THE HD LOCALS. AND THE RETARDS AT DTV ACT LIKE THEY'VE NEVER HEARD OF THIS PROBLEM. I HAVE BEEN READING THESE FORUMS ALL NIGHT LONG AND IF THE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS PROBLEM THEN THEY HAVE THEIR HEADS IN THE SAND ON THIS ONE. I DREAD THE 45MIN. PHONE CALL TO CUSTOMER SERVICE FOR MY FLORIDA UNIT, TO BE TOLD THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS PROBLEM. UGGGG!!! THIS PROBLEM IS EVERYWHERE WITH THIS NEW HR20-100 AND HR20-700's. SO THE LOCATION DOESN'T SEEM TO BE THE ISSUE. I JUST HOPE THEY FIGURE THIS OUT SOON CAUSE IT'S SOOO ANNOYING.


So far from what I am hearing from Fox 5 out of NY is that this problem seems to be related to each station. The software and hardware being used to get the signal to D* is what they are working on. If they have to run around to each station and fix this problem it is going to take a while for them to get to all of them.

I'd call the local station you are having the problem with and keep after them with email's or phone calls. D* customer service doesn't seem to know much about this part of the business. Let your local station go after D*. That's what we are trying to do here. Time will tell if it gets fixed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> So far from what I am hearing from Fox 5 out of NY is that this problem seems to be related to each station. The software and hardware being used to get the signal to D* is what they are working on.


Now I'm confused. My local station _*is *_FOX 5 out of NY. Isn't this the same feed D* uses for the national sat feed? And that FOX redistributes to the affiliates? If so, if my NY feed is bad (which it is!), how are D* and the affiliates not getting a bad national feed as well? /steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> Now I'm confused. My local station _*is *_FOX 5 out of NY. Isn't this the same feed D* uses for the national sat feed? And that FOX redistributes to the affiliates? If so, if my NY feed is bad (which it is!), how are D* and the affiliates not getting a bad national feed as well? /steve


If it's the feed for the national sat feed, then that would be MPEG-2, which doesn't seem to have the audio issue. The issues are in the MPEG-4 channels, which aren't national. Unless I'm missing something......


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> If it's the feed for the national sat feed, then that would be MPEG-2, which doesn't seem to have the audio issue. The issues are in the MPEG-4 channels, which aren't national. Unless I'm missing something......


I don't believe FOX (or any network) broadcasts any MPEG-4. I believe D* handles the conversion from MPEG-2 into MPEG-4. I could be wrong, tho. If I'm right, it's possible the "buzzsaws" are unwanted artifacts of the MPEG-4 conversion process, which don't seem to happen with CBS or NBC. /steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> I don't believe FOX (or any network) broadcasts any MPEG-4. I believe D* handles the conversion from MPEG-2 into MPEG-4. I could be wrong, tho. If I'm right, it's possible the "buzzsaws" are unwanted artifacts of the MPEG-4 conversion process, which don't seem to happen with CBS or NBC. /steve


Right, but only the local channels (as opposed to national) are converted to MPEG-4. The national networks are MPEG-2. It's the conversion to MPEG-4 which seems to be causing the issues.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Right, but only the local channels (as opposed to national) are converted to MPEG-4. The national networks are MPEG-2. It's the conversion to MPEG-4 which seems to be causing the issues.


Correct, so if D* is converting the national FOX MPEG-2 feed to MPEG-4, then ALL the MPEG-4 locals should be having the audio issue, not just some as *bret4 *implied in his post. Or did I misread it? /steve

PS: I believe *Titan25 *reported similar audio issues via FOX OTA and SD. So it looks like the feed is bad, and the MPEG-4 conversion exacerbates the problem.

Fox is definitely doing something non-standard, because when 6.3 software first came out for the HR10-250's, there were long OTA audio dropouts that only happened with FOX that were eventually cured with a 6.3x revision. Not sure why D*/TIVO had to solve that problem (and not FOX), but that's what happened. /steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> Correct, so if D* is converting the national FOX MPEG-2 feed to MPEG-4, then ALL the MPEG-4 locals should be having the audio issue, not just some as *bret4 *implied in his post. Or did I misread it? /steve
> 
> PS: I believe *Titan25 *reported similar audio issues via FOX OTA and SD. So it looks like the feed is bad, and the MPEG-4 conversion exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Fox is definitely doing something non-standard, because when 6.3 software first came out for the HR10-250's, there were long OTA audio dropouts that only happened with FOX that were eventually cured with a 6.3x revision. Not sure why D*/TIVO had to solve that problem (and not FOX), but that's what happened. /steve


I don't think D* is converting the national feed. I believe the national feed is just for channel 88 which is MPEG-2. I was told by a WABC engineer that the national feed and the local feeds are separate.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I don't think D* is converting the national feed. I believe the national feed is just for channel 88 which is MPEG-2. I was told by a WABC engineer that the national feed and the local feeds are separate.


I can understand that because you would want the local ads. But the data for the shows themselves must all originate from a single master, wouldn't you think? And that master is digitally delivered to the local affiliates (I assume with error correction), so it should be the same for all of them.

When the HR10 had the problem with FOX HD OTA audio dropouts, it was nationwide, even though each user was receiving his/her local FOX affiliate via a UHF antenna.

/steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> I can understand that because you would want the local ads. But the data for the shows themselves must all originate from a single master, wouldn't you think? And that master is digitally delivered to the local affiliates (I assume with error correction), so it should be the same for all of them.
> 
> When the HR10 had the problem with FOX HD OTA audio dropouts, it was nationwide, even though each user was receiving his/her local FOX affiliate via a UHF antenna.
> 
> /steve


I *think* that the master feed is sent to each affiliate, and they send that to D* with their local commercials. I *think* this is why some locals have audio issues and some don't. Each affiliate uses different hardware and software to splice in their ads. That feed would then get sent to D* and converted to MPEG-4. So I think the issue is between the affiliate and D*. Hopefully they all can figure out the problems and solve them. Fox Saturday baseball was awful. I switched to 88 and it was fine (even better because the Sox won  ).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds right to me, even if you ARE a Sox fan! 

IIRC, the FOX OTA audio dropout problem with 6.3 on the HR10 did have something to do with the "splicer". These were 8-10 seconds of no audio followed by a burst of pixelization before everything retunred to normal. Users who had hacked their HR10's could actually see the errors in their sysem logs related to this. It's just puzzling why the FOX feed has this problem, and the NBC, CBS and ABC (to a lesser extent) seem immune to it. You'd think they all do it the same way! So aggravating.

/steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> Sounds right to me, even if you ARE a Sox fan!
> 
> IIRC, the FOX OTA audio dropout problem with 6.3 on the HR10 did have something to do with the "splicer". These were 8-10 seconds of no audio followed by a burst of pixelization before everything retunred to normal. Users who had hacked their HR10's could actually see the errors in their sysem logs related to this. It's just puzzling why the FOX feed has this problem, and the NBC, CBS and ABC (to a lesser extent) seem immune to it. You'd think they all do it the same way! So aggravating.
> 
> /steve


A Sox fan that lives right up the (figurative) road from you.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I am watching FOX 5 Good Day New York and I am gettiung audio drop outs and buzz sawing. Please fix. This is on MPEG 4


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I've completely given up on WNYW-HD, for the time being. On my main HR20, I'm now recording 5.1 from my UHF roof antenna. Since I can no longer diplex my UHF because it interferes with the KA signal, I will use 88 for the FOX recordings on my other 3 HR20's. It's a shame I have to waste disk space by recording MPEG-2 when MPEG-4 is available, but the buzzsawing is killing our enjoyment of the shows. /steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I would suggest sending an email to Al Shjarback at Fox 5. I don't know how much he can do, but the nore people that complain, the better then chances it will get fixed. His email address is [email protected].


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I would suggest sending an email to Al Shjarback at Fox 5. I don't know how much he can do, but the nore people that complain, the better then chances it will get fixed. His email address is [email protected].


Done. Thanks for the address. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Al replied: _[...] we are working closely with Direct to assist then in resolving this issue[...]_

Sounds from this like the onus is on D* to solve the problem. I still find it odd that D* apparently has to process FOX's data differently than the other networks, but what do I know?  /steve


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Watched 24 the other day. The first half was perfect, then it was like someone pushed the bad audio button again for the second half. Going to email Al on this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Watched 24 the other day. The first half was perfect, then it was like someone pushed the bad audio button again for the second half. Going to email Al on this.


Just watched last night's 24 recorded MPEG-2 from WNYW-DT in New York, via UHF OTA. Spectacular picture quality and not one hiccup, buzzsaw or even a subsecond audio dropout. Sound was perfect. So at least we know it's not a bad master.

I wonder how the channel 88 recording was? /steve


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sluciani said:


> Just watched last night's 24 recorded MPEG-2 from WNYW-DT in New York, via UHF OTA. Spectacular picture quality and not one hiccup, buzzsaw or even a subsecond audio dropout. Sound was perfect. So at least we know it's not a bad master.
> 
> I wonder how the channel 88 recording was? /steve


I have it recorded from channel 88. I'll report back once I watch it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I have it recorded from channel 88. I'll report back once I watch it.


Thanks. Tonight's Idol on 5.1 in New York was also flawless. Perfect audio and video throughout. /steve


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Gee, I watched 24 last night and House tonight on MPEG4 channel 5, and I didn't have any audio stuttering on either show. Usually when one of us hears the buzzsaw, we all do. I wonder what's different this time?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I had problems about half way through 24 the other night. Last nights American idol and House were perfect. Not one audio problem!


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Watched AI (ny fox mpeg2 channel 88) last night, not a single problem. Watched it from the recording.

Watched Apprentice (NY NBC mpeg2) on Monday night and had some pixelation issues.

Frank


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Watched AI and House on WNYW (NY FOX 5) via MPEG4 (AI recording, House live) and both were flawless.

Tell them to LEAVE IT ALONE!!! IT WORKS!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> Watched AI and House on WNYW (NY FOX 5) via MPEG4 (AI recording, House live) and both were flawless.
> 
> Tell them to LEAVE IT ALONE!!! IT WORKS!!


Great news. Think it's safe for me to switch my series links back to WNYW 5 from 5.1? It would help my disk space situation!


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

Since I got the new CE update over the weekend I haven't had any problems. My version of 24 from Monday night was perfect. No buzzsaws. Of course I haven't had too much time to watch TV with the flooding in my basement but I did manage to squeeze in 24. I've always thought that this was an Hr20 issue since I only started noticing it soon after a recent software change. I think it was 13d.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally, no buzzsaw with AI from MPEG4 recording. Still have to check with 24. Hope it's all been fixed.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

Watched House last night from FOX NY and no sound issues!  Hope this continues


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> Watched House last night from FOX NY and no sound issues!  Hope this continues


Are you on 0x145 or 0x14f? Just curious if the problem was cured by HR20 s/w or something on D*'s end.

Same question for everyone else besides *NYHeel *who also had good audio. Thx! /steve


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Are you on 0x145 or 0x14f? Just curious if the problem was cured by HR20 s/w or something on D*'s end.
> 
> Same question for everyone else besides *NYHeel *who also had good audio. Thx! /steve


0x145...I missed the last download window so I am on the national release ;(


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> 0x145...I missed the last download window so I am on the national release ;(


That's good info, tho. Thx. Indicates that the fix came from the transmission end, not the receiver s/w end. /steve


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

dlw283 said:


> Watched House last night from FOX NY and no sound issues!  Hope this continues


Of course, the first week I changed my HR20 to record the MPEG2 instead of the MPEG4 cuz I was fed up with the buzzsaw.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

0x14f for me.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm on 145 as well. It was definitely something in the transmission chain that changed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> I'm on 145 as well. It was definitely something in the transmission chain that changed.


Thank goodness they finally got a handle on it! /steve


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got 0x14f and saw a vast difference in 24 and AI from last week to this week. No problems.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

AI came in great again tonight! 4/18. No audio problems at all!


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

My wife watched Dancing with the stars last night on WABC 7 out of NY, MPEG4. It had Pixelation and audio drops. 

Didn't get a chance to watch 24 on Fox 5 last night. Should be able to see how that one came in tonight.

It may be time to go after WABC 7. Dancing with stars was unwatchable at times!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> My wife watched Dancing with the stars last night on WABC 7 out of NY, MPEG4. It had Pixelation and audio drops.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to watch 24 on Fox 5 last night. Should be able to see how that one came in tonight.
> 
> It may be time to go after WABC 7. Dancing with stars was unwatchable at times!


My wife was watching it as well, and I had to run into the living room to see what was wrong. There was a 5 minute or so series of loud, rapid clicks in the audio somewhere around 20-30 minutes into the show. Like a continous "rat-a-tat-tat" sound.

I thought I saw others mention hearing a sound like this in the past on WABC MPEG-4 somewhere in this forum, but can't remember where. /s


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bret4 said:


> My wife watched Dancing with the stars last night on WABC 7 out of NY, MPEG4. It had Pixelation and audio drops.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to watch 24 on Fox 5 last night. Should be able to see how that one came in tonight.
> 
> It may be time to go after WABC 7. Dancing with stars was unwatchable at times!


You should send an email to William Kirkpatrick, [email protected]. I did send him an email on 4/10, but he should definitely know if there are still problems.


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> My wife was watching it as well, and I had to run into the living room to see what was wrong. There was a 5 minute or so series of loud, rapid clicks in the audio somewhere around 20-30 minutes into the show. Like a continous "rat-a-tat-tat" sound.
> 
> I thought I saw others mention hearing a sound like this in the past on WABC MPEG-4 somewhere in this forum, but can't remember where. /s


Just as info, the same thing happened while watching ABC-HD on Comcast...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RobS said:


> Just as info, the same thing happened while watching ABC-HD on Comcast...


Good to know it's not our h/w or s/w. I sent an e-mail to Mr. Kirkpatrick. /s


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I had the same clicking problem too on ABC WHTM Channel 27 out of Harrisburg PA.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I sent an email to Bill.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RobS said:


> Just as info, the same thing happened while watching ABC-HD on Comcast...


It's happened a couple of times in the last two weeks here in Dallas on the ABC OTA stations also, so it looks like it's on the network feed.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> You should send an email to William Kirkpatrick, [email protected]. I did send him an email on 4/10, but he should definitely know if there are still problems.


Just wanted to add a note that I have emailed William (Bill) maybe 3 times now with no response. It may be that he doesn't care.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Recorded 24 last night and watched it today. Another perfect show with no audio problems. Fox 5 WNYW, NY.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ditto. Just finished it and MPEG-4 audio was fine for me as well. Also WNYW-5. I'm hopeful those problems are now behind us.

Now, on to my WNBC-4 MPEG-4 lip-synching problems!  /s


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ditto. Just finished it and MPEG-4 audio was fine for me as well. Also WNYW-5. I'm hopeful those problems are now behind us.
> 
> Now, on to my WNBC-4 MPEG-4 lip-synching problems!  /s


WABC 7 NY Pixelation and audio problems are the biggest problem I see on the networks right now.

I haven't seem any problems with WNBC. Watched Heros last night and didn't have one problem with that show. I watch Medium and Raines on NBC and so far they haven't been bad. No lip sink problems here.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Both 24 and House were flawless this week. I agree with bret4, WABC MPEG4 pixelation is the biggest problem left with the NY MPEG4 locals. Well that and not adding WWOR, WPIX and WNET yet. 

BTW, I emailed Kirkpatrick last week about pixelation and have received no response.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

American Idol was perfect tonight in the NY market...mine was anyway, no picture or sound problems...flawless.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Same here, American Idol and House were perfect last night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> WABC 7 NY Pixelation and audio problems are the biggest problem I see on the networks right now.
> 
> I haven't seem any problems with WNBC. Watched Heros last night and didn't have one problem with that show. I watch Medium and Raines on NBC and so far they haven't been bad. No lip sink problems here.


I see lip-synch problems on many of the NBC shows, but not all. Notably the three L&O's and Raines. If you're not seeing it, then maybe it's my HR20, because sometimes it's not as bad as other times.

I don't watch anything on ABC right now, just the wife (Dancing, Brothers and Sisters) and she hasn't been complaining, so i didn't realize there were pixelization issues. That loud rapid clicking sound during Monday night's "Dancing" had me running into the living room to see what was going on, tho!  /s


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Duffycoug said:


> American Idol was perfect tonight in the NY market...mine was anyway, no picture or sound problems...flawless.


Same here, I also watched the recording of 24 from Monday...flawless as well......let's keep our fingers crossed!!.........


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

New York Fox has been flawless for me for over a week. :hurah: That includes reruns which were absolutely horrible at times before the fix.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Still not getting any response from MR. Kirpatrick at WABC 7 from NY. Wondre if anyone else has heard from him?

[email protected]

Had some Pixelation when watching Boston Legal last night on WABC 7 NY MPEG4. Wonder if D* gets it's signal from a OTA antenna for this channel. If so maybe their antenna isn't working right.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> I see lip-synch problems on many of the NBC shows, but not all. Notably the three L&O's and Raines. If you're not seeing it, then maybe it's my HR20, because sometimes it's not as bad as other times.
> 
> I don't watch anything on ABC right now, just the wife (Dancing, Brothers and Sisters) and she hasn't been complaining, so i didn't realize there were pixelization issues. That loud rapid clicking sound during Monday night's "Dancing" had me running into the living room to see what was going on, tho!  /s


I see lots of sync problems with L&O on TNTHD, but the lip sync seems to be fine on WNBC (although I have to say I haven't watched any of the L&O series for the past couple of weeks since they've all been repeats). Most of my primetime viewing is on WNBC and I haven't noticed any serious lip sync problems on other series either.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Only time I had a lip sync problem it was fixed by doing a reset on my HR20. That was about a month ago. That was on FOX 5. The show was 24. Been watching Raines and haven't had any Sync problems at all with that show.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Only time I had a lip sync problem it was fixed by doing a reset on my HR20. That was about a month ago. That was on FOX 5. The show was 24. Been watching Raines and haven't had any Sync problems at all with that show.





Titan25 said:


> I see lots of sync problems with L&O on TNTHD, but the lip sync seems to be fine on WNBC (although I have to say I haven't watched any of the L&O series for the past couple of weeks since they've all been repeats). Most of my primetime viewing is on WNBC and I haven't noticed any serious lip sync problems on other series either.


Interesting. Guess it's just me. I assume you guys are both recording and watching DD 5.1? My HR20 is connected to my Yamaha receiver with a 4ms audio delay that seems appropriate for 99% of what I watch. Friday night L&O and Raines 2 weeks ago needed another 2ms. Playback stop and restart didn't seem to cure the problem. Other recordings seemed to be fine. Weird. /steve

PS: My audio is hooked up via optical cable and video via component. If you guy are hooked up HDMI A/V, that may be another factor to consider.


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2007)

For what it's worth, AI on Fox-HD over Comcast cable last night was unwatchable when listening through an A/V receiver connected to my box via optical digital cable. Continuous buzz sawing sound out of left front channel. Same thing watching 24 the other night. Got much of the same from NBC-HD. Lost on ABC-HD was flawless. So it seems much of the audio issues being reported here are not HR20-related, but rather related to the content and/or network transmission itself.

BTW...I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on the HR20....


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just watched last night's Lost recording from WABC 7 MPEG4. There were several instances of pixelation. I sure wish William Kirkpatrick would respond to his e-mail.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

RobS said:


> For what it's worth, AI on Fox-HD over Comcast cable last night was unwatchable when listening through an A/V receiver connected to my box via optical digital cable. Continuous buzz sawing sound out of left front channel. Same thing watching 24 the other night. Got much of the same from NBC-HD. Lost on ABC-HD was flawless. So it seems much of the audio issues being reported here are not HR20-related, but rather related to the content and/or network transmission itself.
> 
> BTW...I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on the HR20....


Sounds like your having more problems with Comcast than I am having with the HR20. I don't see any reason other than cost to not switch to D*'s HR20 now. Haven't heard any buzz sawing now that WNYW 7 has been fixed.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> I just watched last night's Lost recording from WABC 7 MPEG4. There were several instances of pixelation. I sure wish William Kirkpatrick would respond to his e-mail.


I wish he would too!

I emailed D* the other day about this problem and they told me they know about it and they are working on it. They can't be working that hard.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally watched Thursday night's Ugly Betty, both recorded MPEG-4 on WABC HD in NY. Same problems as Grey's, which followed it. Both suffered from pixelization, audio problems and scrambled closed captions. 0 for 3. I've also e-mailed Mr. Kirkpatrick and received no response. /s


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> Interesting. Guess it's just me. I assume you guys are both recording and watching DD 5.1? My HR20 is connected to my Yamaha receiver with a 4ms audio delay that seems appropriate for 99% of what I watch. Friday night L&O and Raines 2 weeks ago needed another 2ms. Playback stop and restart didn't seem to cure the problem. Other recordings seemed to be fine. Weird. /steve
> 
> PS: My audio is hooked up via optical cable and video via component. If you guy are hooked up HDMI A/V, that may be another factor to consider.


I am hooked up for A/V via HDMI, but I often just mute the TV and do DD 5.1 to my receiver (an older Denon). Since I have a HR20-700 optical is my only option. I've yet to see any noticeable lip sync issues on WNBC. Since the L&O franchises are all new episodes this week, I'll have a bunch recorded by Friday - I'll let you know if I see any problems.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> I am hooked up for A/V via HDMI, but I often just mute the TV and do DD 5.1 to my receiver (an older Denon). Since I have a HR20-700 optical is my only option. I've yet to see any noticeable lip sync issues on WNBC. Since the L&O franchises are all new episodes this week, I'll have a bunch recorded by Friday - I'll let you know if I see any problems.


Does your Denon have an audio delay option? If so, I'm curious how you set it for normal use. TIA. /s


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

No it doesn't, but I have noticed that if turn on the receiver before I mute the audio on the TV, they are not quite in sync, with the receiver being ever so slightly behind the HDMI audio - just barely enough to notice the difference. Whatever the timing difference, it is not enough for it to make any visible difference in lip sync.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> No it doesn't, but I have noticed that if turn on the receiver before I mute the audio on the TV, they are not quite in sync, with the receiver being ever so slightly behind the HDMI audio - just barely enough to notice the difference. Whatever the timing difference, it is not enough for it to make any visible difference in lip sync.


Interesting. The receiver audio is normally ahead of the picture and needs to be slowed down. That's why many HT receivers and DVD players have an audio delay option, and not the reverse (in the case of DVD players). For my Yamaha 2700 / Fujitsu 40 series plasma combo, I have to induce a 4 ms delay on the Yamaha for a/v to be in sync. /s


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

There is probably just some median or average value hardwired into the circuit, and it works well enough for most cases. Later, more sophisticated, models added the variable delay.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here we go again with FOX 5 MPEG4 out of NY. When watching House tonight I had audio drops and some pixelation in the last half of the show.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Here we go again with FOX 5 MPEG4 out of NY. When watching House tonight I had audio drops and some pixelation in the last half of the show.


Haven't watched House yet, but Idol was fine. Audio was perfect, no pixelization.

Great show tonite (except for Jordin and Chris, IMO). /s

EDIT: BTW, we had lightning and thunder here in Westchester about 9:30 PM. I wonder if that came up from the city and messed with the FOX feed at all?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, I had the same problems as Bret with the last 20 minutes of House.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Watched WYNY-5 HD House with headphones, so no DD. Last 15 minutes I noticed three audio dropouts. One was sub-second, the other two were 1-2 seconds each. Also one 1-2 second video dropout. /s


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course, because I switched my recording back to MPEG4. lol


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been emailing Al at Fox 5 and he thinks it is possible that the thunder storms last night could have caused the problems with House. Seems to me for now it would be better to keep an eye on Fox 5's signal and see if it is better for now. Wouldn't want D* to start adjusting things out of wack now that it comes in good most of the time. 

Last nights showing of American Idol came in perfect before House. Steve mentioned the storms were around 9:30pm that would be close enough to the time of the problems that it could have caused it.

Here is a email I got from Al at Fox 5. Wish other stations would have someone like Al that cares enough to work with us.


EMAIL:"
One thing to keep in mind with Ku satellite reception is that Thunderheads do affect the signal level. These can be very high formations that are miles south of your location. With the new MPEG4 and higher data rates for HD the signal tends to be a little more fragile and more dependant on proper adequate signal levels. We notice on our News vehicles that use Ku uplinks to send Live back to the Station that we many times have to double our power levels during this type of weather in order to maintain good levels.

Als."


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Last night every time I switched to YES HD the picture was briefly all pink, blocky and pixellated. Then it resolved. I noticed this was the only mpeg-4 channel with this behavior. 

I figure it's either the result of some transponder reshuffling or my own signal strength issues or a seperate transmission issue. 

Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I didn't watch YES but I was watching Discovery HD some time around 5 - 6 pm and saw some pixelation. Thought it was my HR20 acting up. Maybe something was going on with the satellite.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Watched WYNY-5 HD House with headphones, so no DD. Last 15 minutes I noticed three audio dropouts. One was sub-second, the other two were 1-2 seconds each. Also one 1-2 second video dropout. /s


I watched House today and had the same issues that you had from NY...so it was not your machine...bummer...though they had a grasp on this thing :nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> I watched House today and had the same issues that you had from NY...so it was not your machine...bummer...though they had a grasp on this thing :nono2:


I'm not worried... yet. Last night's storms may have had something to do with it. Fox only had minor problems from 9:45-10PM for me, and they were 3 brief audio dropouts and 1 video dropout, not the annoying buzzsawing sounds I used to get. And Idol was perfect.

Let's see how tonite's Idol is. /s

EDIT: Idol in NY had weird problems tonight. Minutes of silence during two of the commercials breaks that extended several seconds into the restart of the show. Appears like something may have gone wrong on the engineering side... like someone accidentally muted the audio.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'm not worried... yet. Last night's storms may have had something to do with it. Fox only had minor problems from 9:45-10PM for me, and they were 3 brief audio dropouts and 1 video dropout, not the annoying buzzsawing sounds I used to get. And Idol was perfect.
> 
> Let's see how tonite's Idol is. /s
> 
> EDIT: Idol in NY had weird problems tonight. Minutes of silence during two of the commercials breaks that extended several seconds into the restart of the show. Appears like something may have gone wrong on the engineering side... like someone accidentally muted the audio.


Had the same problem here with Idol tonight. Audio dropouts during two commercials. I also had this pop up on the screen just before Bon jovi started to sing. There was another audio dropout just before the blue screen message.

Video Alarm Detected
Service Id3
(1504)

It was on a blue screen and only lasted for 2 seconds. Going to pass that one on to Al at Fox.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Had the same problem here with Idol tonight. Audio dropouts during two commercials. I also had this pop up on the screen just before Bon jovi started to sing.
> 
> Video Alarm Detected
> Service Id3
> ...


I think Fox had problems in general - there was no audio for several minutes on Fox using my HR10 on Channel 80, and my Cablevision DVR had the same problems.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Al from Fox 5 says they are working on local HD audio issues right now. I guess that is the cause of what is going on.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Again my sound has just went out again in the middle of AI I'm in the middle of a RBR my wife and daughter have had it. If this don't work I'm out. I will have a HR20-100B AND 2 HR20-100S FOR SALE THEY BELONG TO ME THEY ARE NOT LEASED
so you can check with Directv and make me an offer if your interested in buying them. I can not put up with this any longer they say I am and A+ custermer I sure don't feel like one. OUTTA HERE


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Hey all. I've been having the same audio problems on several HD channels for weeks with my new HR-20. I have a laundry list of things I hate about it, but the sound issue is tops on the list. Idol was a problem for me here in LI, NY, as well, several times tonight.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

This Sucks


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Same problem here on Fox5 tonight....long audio dropouts on the HD feed, sat as well as OTA, also.....synch problems with audio on my NCIS recording on CBS HD, channel 2...........doing a "pause" on recording fixed the synch problem, but I had to keep doing it each time I came back from ff2 during commercials.......


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

As I mentioned, Al at Fox 5 said they were working the problems at that time. I wish they would pick a better time to work on things. Not during one of the most watched shows on TV. AI. 

I know it is hard to deal with these problems but the good news is that Fox 5 is trying to do something about it. I hoping that soon there will be no problems with Fox 5. 

Channel 7 out of NY is another thing. We can't get any email going with them. What we may have to do in that case is have everyone send emails at the same time to all their email addresses at the same time to make someone there wakeup and do something. 

The saying goes don't get mad, get even.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I got that same "video alarm detected" blue screen as well, in the middle of the long audio dropouts.

Good to know this was not just an MPEG-4 issue, per Drew's post above. Wish I had recorded it OTA, just to compare. MPEG-4 has been so good lately, I cancelled all my OTA Series Links to save disk space. /s


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I got that same "video alarm detected" blue screen as well, in the middle of the long audio dropouts. /s


I got the same message, wife was getting upset with long audio dropouts, because Bon Jovi was coming on. Switched to SD.

I forgot, was watching MPEG2, channel 88, when audio dropout occured, then tried MPEG4, channel 5 and it had the same problem, I then switched
to the SD channel.


----------



## jrs163 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am also having the audio stuttering problem on my Fox 53 HD station in Pittsburgh. I have HDMI out and optical out and it is the same. Directv told me last night that it has not had any complaints about this station and an engineer would look into it. The SD station is fine, I cannot receive the OTA HD station from my location to test it. Very annoying during AI last night and we had to watch the SD broadcast.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

I live in the Philly area and have had the following problems on an ongoing intermittent basis, mostly on the locals (Fox and NBC) but occasionally issues on the national feeds. Signal strength is strong and no bad weather.

1. pixilation- mostly a small amount or narrow band through the middle of the screen for only a second or two will occur 2-3 times during a program.

2. Audio dropouts- somewhat frequently is the first 5 minutes of a show will not have audio or will only have music/background and not voice; at other times there will be some distortion. For example when the clock is ticking on 24, between scenes, there will be some distortion when that “clock ticking music” is playing. 

I was a Comcast customer for two months due to issues with DirecTV. During this time I did not have any of these types of issues with Comcast. There was an occasional problem with the signal or audio here and there but not to this degree or regularity. So, does this mean that the issue is DrecTV’s and not the local affiliate's? Or, does the affiliate handle the feed differently for Comcast than it does for DirecTV?


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

What should I do about this reoccurring problem with pix and audio problems to my NBC, CBS, and FOX HD channels?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Clark Kent said:


> What should I do about this reoccurring problem with pix and audio problems to my NBC, CBS, and FOX HD channels?


If you read back in this thread, up until last night, only ABC appeared to be having some random pixelization problems within the past couple of weeks. All the other NY area networks have been fine, except FOX last night. If you've been having problems on all the networks over the past couple of weeks, it may be something specific to your install. I'd start by checking the 99 sat signal strength. I believe that's where our locals come from. /s


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For you guys in Philly and Pittsburgh, I'm not sure if you're on the same spot beam as NY viewers. You might want to e-mail [email protected] to see who you might best report problems to. /s


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

3-4 brief audio dropouts within the first hour of 24 last night, recorded OTA on 5.1. Fortunately CC's were working fine, so I was covered for the missed dialog. 

Assume if I had OTA dropouts, the MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 feeds had them as well? /s


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Watched House last night and had buzsaw sounds, audio drops and some pixelation for the first half of the show. Cleared up for the second half. Though Fox 5 had this fixed. Time to email them again.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Watched House last night and had buzsaw sounds, audio drops and some pixelation for the first half of the show. Cleared up for the second half. Though Fox 5 had this fixed. Time to email them again.


I had the same...watchable but full of issues.

One step forward...two steps back


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

We haven't watched it yet, but I'll use this placeholder to report on the MPEG-2 OTA recording of HOUSE from the ESB in NYC, which we plan to watch at some point today. This should tell us if the problems originated with the master East Coast feed or the conversion to MPEG-4.

Did any MPEG-4 viewers try the captions to see if they were scrambled? I'll check that as well. /s

*EDIT: Watched the MPEG-2 OTA recording. CC's were perfect. There was one sub-second audio dropout (just silence) during the PET scan scene within the first half hour. Within the last 15 minutes, there were four bursts of pixelization, none lasting more than a second. One burst was accompanied by a brief audio dropout. No buzzsawing at all, however. /s*


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I recorded House on both channel 5 and 88 last night, and the problems seemed to occur at the same point on both, so the problem was either in the feed from FOX to DirecTV or in some processing that DirecTv does that is common to both the MPEG4 and MPEG2 HD channels.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I got an email from Al at Fox 5. Seems he thinks they found the problem and may have fixed it. If anyone watches any shows on Fox 5 out of NY please let us know if you see any problems or email Al.

Here is his last email back to me about the problems last night with House.



> Bret thanks we think we isolated the issue let me know if you see anything today/tonight.
> 
> Als.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

How much do you wish Al's counterparts at the other networks would be as collegial and responsive? /s


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Your not kidding. Al's been the best of them all. Can't get any of the other stations to talk to me. Al puts the time in and shows that he really cares.

So far tonight Fox 5 has been coming in perfect. In fact I think the picture looks shaper than it has in the past.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hate to bring this up again, but I just watched last night's episode of Standoff from MPEG4 channel 5 in NY, and the buzz saw sound was back intermittently throughout the show. I hope Al still checks the board.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been having some buzzsaw as well on Fox. I thought they had thius taken care of. I sure wish they'd figure this out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Terrible audio and pixelization problems for about 5 minutes on Thursday night's "Studio 60" on NBC. This was recorded OTA MPEG-2. IIRC, the area weather was OK, but I could be wrong. /s


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't have any problems with Studio 60 recorded from the MPEG4 channel 4 feed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> I didn't have any problems with Studio 60 recorded from the MPEG4 channel 4 feed.


Must have been weather affecting my OTA then. For the life of me, I can't clearly remember what it was doing Thursday night. /s


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Must have been weather affecting my OTA then. For the life of me, I can't clearly remember what it was doing Thursday night. /s


Thursday night was cloudy, with no rain.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Thursday night was cloudy, with no rain.


Thanks, *hilmar2k*. Cloudy normally doesn't interfere with OTA, does it? It's weird, because *gpg's* MPEG-4 with no issues had to have originated from the same one I received OTA from the Empire State Building, and I've got great signal quality (almost 100). My UHF antenna is amplifed, tho. I wonder if there was some "electrical event" in my house that messed with the signal? /s


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't been watching 5 much lately. One night we had some storms and I thought that was causing some of the problems I saw that night. Then my wife was watching some daytime show that also showed buz saw sounds on it when there were no stroms. I guess it is time to let Al know again.


----------

